# DVD writer and SATA types



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have 2 computers. One has an old motherboard with sata 1,5. The other is a dell dimension 9150, with sata 3. In both cases they have an IDE dvd writer and in both cases the DVD writer needs to be replaced.

As it is too difficult and expensive to try and find a replacement IDE dvd writer, I was thinking of buying for each pc a sata dvd writer (the Lite-On IHAS 124-19) and connect it to an empty sata port with a new sata cable and a molex to sata power adapter.

My question: will that particular dvd writer and those cables work in the said PCs? In other words, I believe that the sata 1,5 / 3 / 6 data flow speed is restricted by the motherboards and not by the dvd writer or cables, so this particular dvd writer should work with any sata connector, is that right? And I can use any sata cable as well right? I am asking this because I have seen several shops sell sata II or sata III cables, but that really does not exist right? I mean a sata cable is a sata cable and it fits on any and all sata connector right?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If there is an open SATA port, you can use a SATA optical drive.
If your PSU does not have SATA power connectors, you will need to use the SATA to Molex adapter.


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for your answer, but it seems a bit standard and ambiguous.

My question was can a *new* type sata optical drive (advertized as a sata III optical drive) also be attached to an old motherboard with *old* sata connections (in this case sata I @ 1,5Gbit/s or sata II @ 3Gbit/s).

And if so, do I need a special sata *data* cable or are all sata data cables identical, even though some are clearly branded sata II or sata III, black or red? Because I cannot find sata I data cables, only sata I or sata III.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

peterpan9988 said:


> My question was can a *new* type sata optical drive (advertized as a sata III optical drive) also be attached to an old motherboard with *old* sata connections (in this case sata I @ 1,5Gbit/s or sata II @ 3Gbit/s).


Yes



peterpan9988 said:


> And if so, do I need a special sata *data* cable or are all sata data cables identical, even though some are clearly branded sata II or sata III, black or red? Because I cannot find sata I data cables, only sata I or sata III.


Any SATA cable will work.


----------

